# [x11] fink installs



## Dizzutch (Mar 17, 2003)

Hey,

I installed X11 a while ago, and i installed gaim and the Gimp using fink, but when i add them to the Application menu, when i try to open them it doesn't open the files. Is this because the path to the fink bin dir is different?

where can i change that?

TIA,
Jule


----------



## Dizzutch (Mar 17, 2003)

Oops, i posted this message in the wrong forum. Could some nice mod. please move it to the Unix/X11 forum?

Thanks!


----------



## edX (Mar 17, 2003)

done.


----------



## Dizzutch (Mar 17, 2003)

thanks!


----------



## mr. k (Mar 17, 2003)

I have some fink apps installed and running through apples X11.  Just give the application a name and list the fink install location, /sw/bin/filename.  If you changed fink at all that will not be the directory, but by default it is.  Just check to be sure though, in terminal cd /sw/bin and then do a "ls | grep (filename)" to see if the name has anything else on the end of it.


----------



## Dizzutch (Mar 17, 2003)

ah that's it, So i can't amend the default path in x11?

Jule


----------



## mr. k (Mar 17, 2003)

You need to use that unless you want to move the unix binary to another location...  You could, but I don't see any use in it.  The reason fink puts everything in its own directory is so that if you want to get rid of everything fink you just dump one folder.  I don't really see what you mean by 'amend the default path in x11,' could you clarify it for me?


----------



## randomdude (Mar 18, 2003)

>>ah that's it, So i can't amend the default >>path in x11? 

Jule -
   There's no such thing as an path in X11 --
in Unix, there's a path associated with the shell that you use, which the Applications menu of 
X11 also uses.  So once you set the right path
in your shell, everything will fall into place.
   The reason the fink packages aren't being found is that fink very wisely isolates all its files into a non-standard location (/sw).  So if you want to be able to access the fink files, you have to include the initialization script that they provide in the .cshrc file in your home directory.
Simply add this line to your .cshrc file:

   source /sw/bin/init.csh

and all the fink packages will become accesible.
If you don't have a .cshrc file, create one and put that line in it.


----------



## Dizzutch (Mar 19, 2003)

what i meant with amend, is that say my $PATH is /usr/bin:/usr/sbin i could amend /sw/bin But i figured it all out now
thanks everybody


----------



## kerrj (Mar 20, 2003)

Just the FAQs maa'm
Apple X11 B3 faqs cover this
http://developer.apple.com/qa/qa2001/qa1232.html

Q: How do I set environment for all processes launched by a specific user?                                 
A: See Technical Q&A QA1067.                                 

Q: Why do I need to add full paths to the "X11 Application Menu"?                                 
A: When you use the Applications menu, the environment variables are the ones that X11.app has inherited from where it was started. So if you launch X11 from the Finder or Dock, very likely your environment will be limited. See previous question to set the PATH environment for all applications include X11.app.                                 

http://developer.apple.com/qa/qa2001/qa1067.html

I think I also saw that an application entry might look like this:
. /sw/bin/init.sh; gimp
set the environment then call the program


----------

